# RecipeDB - Batz Kaffir Lime Pale Ale



## Batz (29/12/10)

Batz Kaffir Lime Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I'm really enjoying this beer, not to style but nice all the same.The Kaffir Lime leave are the full or double leaves, I cut them up finely and added at one minute and left them in the wort after the whirlpool.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg BB Ale Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 27.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## manticle (29/12/10)

Link is broken at the moment.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1313

Sounds like a great summer beer.


----------



## Fuggle (29/12/10)

What yeast do we use ???


----------



## Batz (29/12/10)

Fuggle said:


> What yeast do we use ???




1056

I would have thought Gretschem could have worked that out


----------



## MattC (2/1/11)

The neighbours just trimmed their kaffir lime tree and I have a bag full of leaves to use up and thought this would be a great idea.

Batz, have you brewed this a few times and this is a hop combo thats complements the kaffir lime flavour and aroma, or could you advise on something else you may try or modify for next time?

Cheers

MattC


----------



## bcp (2/1/11)

I have all these ingredients on hand, and we grow kaffir limes, so this is worth a look. I imagine the cascade and the lime would make an interesting blend. I'm interested in the answer to mattc's question though.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/1/11)

I made a witbier with kaffir lime leaves once - the combination of the general ctrus from the wit, and specifically the lime hit from the kaffir lime leaves - well, it seemed to remind people a lot of the smell of dishwashing liquid. It didn't actually taste soapy - but because for a lot of people that was their most familiar lime/citrus smell - it triggered too much memory tasting for them not to "taste" soap in the beer.

So I reckon that flavour set is something that can be overdone (of course batz's beer shows it can be done well too) - it certainly was overdone in my beer. So i'd go with subtle if i were to try it again - you could always "dry lime" the beer to bump it up if needed.


----------



## fergi (14/10/12)

Batz i dont have kaffir leaves but i do have a lime tree, can i use the leaves from my tree or is it not the same, otherwise maybe some limes from my tree, what do you think.

fergi


----------



## Rod (14/10/12)

A long time since I made them but ,

coopers K&K pale ale

std method

added 1/2 leaf when bottling 

nice drop

used to make low alcohol brew the same way , the kaffir lime leaves gave it a bit of bite

used lemon myrtle leaves in the same way


----------



## chefsantos (14/10/12)

fergi said:


> Batz i dont have kaffir leaves but i do have a lime tree, can i use the leaves from my tree or is it not the same, otherwise maybe some limes from my tree, what do you think.
> 
> fergi


No normal lime leave don't have he same aroma and they are bitter .If you have normal lime I would use the zest of lime. If you can get your hand on kaffir lime leaf I would use it, its really easy to get these days , any asian store will have it


----------



## drew9242 (14/10/12)

Woolworths have it most of the time as well.


----------



## emnpaul (14/10/12)

If you should happen to be at your local nursery, admiring the various strains of citrus available and a couple of kaffir lime leaves should accidentally fall into your pocket while you were looking the other way, that wouldn't be stealing would it? h34r:


----------



## Batz (14/10/12)

fergi said:


> Batz i dont have kaffir leaves but i do have a lime tree, can i use the leaves from my tree or is it not the same, otherwise maybe some limes from my tree, what do you think.
> 
> fergi




You need Kaffir Limes leaves fergi, use them sparingly and you'll love the result.
If you can't find them I can send you as many as you need, we love our Thai so we have a kaffir tree.


----------



## JDW81 (14/10/12)

Batz said:


> You need Kaffir Limes leaves fergi, use them sparingly and you'll love the result.
> If you can't find them I can send you as many as you need, we love our Thai so we have a kaffir tree.



How many leaves Batz? I'm looking for a christmas beer and this one might make it onto the list.


----------



## kenlock (14/10/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Batz Kaffir Lime Pale Ale
> 
> 
> There's no where to add Kaffir lime leaves in the recipe DB, 12 full leaves (double) added at 1 minute and left in the wort during the whirlpool and cool.
> ...






JDW81 said:


> How many leaves Batz? I'm looking for a christmas beer and this one might make it onto the list.



:huh:


----------



## JDW81 (14/10/12)

kenlock said:


> :huh:



Thanks mate.

I guess it helps if you read the whole thread, and not just the recipe page.


----------



## Wolfman (15/10/12)

Batz, do you put them in a bag and pull them out after cooling?


----------



## Batz (16/10/12)

Wolfman said:


> Batz, do you put them in a bag and pull them out after cooling?




They stayed in the whirpool.
Perhaps use a few less on your first go, they are quite intense but that was what I was after.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/10/12)

Awesome concept. I think I am going to have to give this one a run.

Interested in that hop choice in an APA...I've not seen Saaz late (at all?) in an APA before. Is it a complimentary flavour or just what you had at the time?


----------



## ledgenko (15/11/12)

anyone in perth chasing Kaffir lime leaves can call on me !! i have heaps !!


----------



## drew9242 (16/11/12)

ledgenko said:


> anyone in perth chasing Kaffir lime leaves can call on me !! i have heaps !!



Hey, if you can remember I'll take some off you at the case swap? No stress though. Cheers.


----------

